# Not-Aus und Sicherheitsrelais



## Praios (23 November 2005)

Hallo Forum,
Darf ich an einem Sicherheitsrelais mehrere Not-Aus-Schalter in Reihe anschliessen?
Das Relais schaltet eine gefahrbringende Bewegung ab.(Kat.4)

Gibt es vielleicht Literatur die das ganze Spektrum der Maschinensicherheit abdeckt?

Gruß Mathias


----------



## Oberchefe (23 November 2005)

natürlich darfst Du mehrere in Reihe haben. Mehr Infos zum Thema Sicherheit findest Du beispielsweise hier:
http://abweb.rockwellautomation.com/catalogs/safety/de/pdf/findbychapter/DE-ch1.pdf


----------



## old_willi (23 November 2005)

Hallo,
hier ein Beispiel für Kat 3 und 4. Dabei ist der Not-Aus Kreis immer 2-kanalig auszuführen.

Die Schaltungen sind aus dem Handbuch "Safety Integrated" von Siemens.
Kann man bei Siemens bestellen oder downloaden
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?func=cslib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=17711888


----------



## Praios (24 November 2005)

Herzlichen Dank euch beiden


----------



## Praios (24 November 2005)

Herzlichen Dank euch beiden


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (27 November 2005)

Hallo,

es ist wohl zulässig, Not-Aus Schalter in Reihe zu schalten. Mir wurde von Pilz jedoch einmal mit folgender Begründung empfohlen, es dennoch nicht zu tun.
Falls einmal bei einem zweikanaligen Not-Aus-Schalter ein Kontakt nicht öffnet oder gar falsch verdrahtet ist, kommt es beim Betätigen zwar zur Abschaltung, die zweikanalige Sicherheit ist jedoch nicht gegeben. Wird während der folgenden Fehlersuche ein zweiter, richtig funktionierender Schalter ausgelöst, ist der Fehler scheinbar wieder weg! Man sollte also zumindest bei der IBN sehr gründlich vorgehen, um derartige Fehler nicht zu übersehen.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## flurl (29 November 2005)

meines Wissens nur bei Kategorie 4 Pflicht!

Thomas


----------



## Oberchefe (1 Dezember 2005)

wenn das Hintereinanderschalten von mehreren Tastern so problematisch sein soll, welche Abhilfe wird dann vorgeschlagen? Nur noch ein Taster pro Maschine? Nicht unbedingt sicherer. Oder gar für jeden Taster ein eigenes Relais? Schön, aber wie verknüpfe ich die wieder? Wieder per Reihenschaltung? Mehr als zwei Kanäle geben die Relais üblicherweise nicht her? Und für die sichere Fehlerspeicherung dürfte ein Merker in der SPS ausreichend sein (der Merker darf natürlich nur vom Fachpersonal zurücksetzbar sein).


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 Dezember 2005)

Hallo Oberchefe,



> wenn das Hintereinanderschalten von mehreren Tastern so problematisch sein soll, welche Abhilfe wird dann vorgeschlagen?


PNOZmulti von Pilz oder andere Sicherheitssteuerungen. Von Beckhoff gibt es zum Bsp. neuerdings auch ein Sicherheitssystem, welches sich in die Busklemmen einfügen lässt. Sehr interessant für alle die ohnehin Busklemmen von Beckhoff einsetzen.



> Oder gar für jeden Taster ein eigenes Relais?


Wenn's sein muss ja, aber eine PNOZmulti o.ä. ist dann wahrscheinlich günstiger.



> Schön, aber wie verknüpfe ich die wieder? Wieder per Reihenschaltung? Mehr als zwei Kanäle geben die Relais üblicherweise nicht her?


Zwangsgeführte Relais/Schütze mit Rückfüherkontakten nachschalten oder spezielle Nachschaltungen des Herstellers. Verknüpfungen mehrerer autarker Sicherheitseinrichtungen sind immer wieder problematisch. Man muss den Not-Aus von jeder Bedienstelle betätigen und zweckmässigerweise auch quittieren können. Selbst bei nur zwei verknüpgter Maschinen mit separaten Not-Aus-Kreisen wird's schwierig. Bei komplexen Anlagen geht die Tendenz in Richtung "übergeordnete" Not-Aus-Steurung" in einem zentralen Schaltschrank.



> Und für die sichere Fehlerspeicherung dürfte ein Merker in der SPS ausreichend sein (der Merker darf natürlich nur vom Fachpersonal zurücksetzbar sein).


 Ist aber nicht sicherheitsrelevant. Nur zur Programmsteuerung oder zu Meldezwecken geeignet.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## joggele (28 März 2006)

*Reihenschaltung Not-Aus*

Siehe auch http://www.pilz.com/german/service/faq/safety_relays.htm


----------



## Anonymus (28 März 2006)

Hi,

Not-Aus in Reihe 2-kreisig mit Querschlussüberwachung (z.B. Pnoz e1.1) funktioniert bis Kat.4. Kostet ca. €150. 

Georg


----------

